# Red Eyes



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey everyone! Just a quick question about something I've wondered about. Could be pretty normal as my vet has never brought up anything wrong during check-ups...

You know when you take a picture of a person, an animal, or hey a Chi even... you get that red eye affect sometimes? Well, Zoey's eyes remind me of cat eyes sometimes because they go crazy red in certain light situations... which makes her look very scary and evil at times! lol.. Daisy's eyes have never done this. Do any of your Chis have this eye thing going on? I'm not sure what it would be technically called so I haven't been able to research online or anything.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tysons eyes are red when we take a picture in certain lights, my mums dog has bad red eye in every photo and he has really dark eyes so its prob just the colouring


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshis does this too? I have always wondered if he could have eye issues?


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

CoCo and Cotton's are usually red in pictures and I have to use my red eye out on them. Tinkers are never red in pictures.


----------



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

this is perfectly normal, honeys are green in some lights where Winstons go red. we had another dog and hers went blue in some lights


----------



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

Okay I'm glad it sounds pretty normal.. and yeah her eyes would be light reflective and red looking and i'm not talking about when I take her picture hehe.. It's weird how they do that though!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

It's called being ruby eyed! It's got to do with the pigmentation of the nose and it's usually only in light coloured dogs but both of my red/fawn sable bitches have ruby eyes.

There's nothing to worry about, I think it's pretty!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

One of my dogs gets bright blue!


----------



## Furio (Jun 9, 2008)

Georgie's eyes look red in certain lights too!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

That's because little Georgie has a light coloured nose/mask.


----------

